#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  ISM Dhanbad 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

## risabh.ism

*ISM Dhanbad btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Click Here:*

Hi Friends,

This is Risabh from ISM Dhanbad.....I am starting this thread so that all you faadoos can ask queries about my college during this admission season.....Thnx to this site for giving me this opportunity :disobedient::disobedient:

*About the college(as per college website)
*Indian School of Mines (ISM) was established by the Government of India in 1926 on the pattern of Royal School of Mines, London to teach Mining Engineering and Applied Geology and thus provide manpower to the Indian minerals industry and the concerned departments of the Government. Subsequently in 1958, Petroleum Engineering and Applied Geophysics was also taken up. In due recognition of its vital role in the service of the mineral exploration and mining sectors of the national economy, the School was granted autonomy by the Government of India in 1967.

The school is situated at a distance of about 3 km to the north of Dhanbad Railway Station on the Grand Chord of Eastern Railway. The serene campus, which covers an area of about 88 hectares, comprises academic buildings, student hostels and faculty and staff quarters as also other infrastructural facilities for a cosmopolitan community. The locational advantage of ISM at Dhanbad is that it is situated at the core of the industrial base of the region covering various minerals including coal.

ISM had been admitting students to the B.Tech and M.Sc Tech programmes through an Entrance Examination on All-India basis, since its inception. Since 1997, ISM has been with the IIT JEE system and has been admitting students to B Tech programs through the JEE conducted by IITs.*

Ranking
*Top 10 institute from many decades!

*Placements
*Most students are placed in mineral, coal and petroleum industries. Other disciplines too attract very god placements. More details are available in the attached excel sheet.
*
Fees
*INR 30k in 1st sem, 19k rest of the odd sems*,* for even sems it is 17k only.
*
Branches Offered
*
Mining       EngineeringPetroleum       EngineeringMining       Machinery EngineeringMineral       EngineeringComputer       Science and EngineeringElectronics       & InstrumentationMechanical       EngineeringElectrical       EngineeringEnvironmental       Engineering
*Address*
*Indian School of Mines (ISM)*
              Dhanbad - 826004,  Jharkhand, India.
              Phone : (0326)2296559/60/61/62 
              Fax : 2296563
*Web address* http://www.ismdhanbad.ac.in


*Cut Offs*

Last rank admitted was around AIR 8000. More details available. I ll answer individual queries.

*HOPING YOU FAADOOOOS ASK ME MANY QUERIES!!!
*
:Laie_69::Laie_69:





  Similar Threads: IT BHU 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion IIT Kharagpur 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Trichy 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Rourkela 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion NIT Calicut 2011 Admission | Cut Offs,Rank, Placements, Fees, Procedures Discussion

----------


## Fantush

which is the USP of ISM Dhanbad? I mean the CSE, mech, civil and electrical at ISM dhanbad are better than NITs or not? Which has better scope with regards to placement-Petroleum or mining?

----------


## risabh.ism

> which is the USP of ISM Dhanbad? I mean the CSE, mech, civil and electrical at ISM dhanbad are better than NITs or not? Which has better scope with regards to placement-Petroleum or mining?


I would say USP is Mining!

CSE & Elec are also very good......and better than some NITs too!! CSE enjoys 100% placement........

And so does mining!!!

Better placements - between Mining and petroleum - well i would say it depends on ur choice.....both get hired into field jobs and core engg.....but life in petroleum companies is better overall.......more cushioned and upmarket job than mining......but trust me mining is a lot of fun and we are the best in Asia in Mining....lots of foreign opportunities here for further studies......

----------


## Fantush

How is MSc integrated courses in mathematics and computing at ISM Dhanbad? Is it purely research and academic oriented subject or its students are placed in computer industry R&D?

----------


## amit_tiwari

> How is MSc integrated courses in mathematics and computing at ISM Dhanbad? Is it purely research and academic oriented subject or its students are placed in computer industry R&D?


Well most are placed in teaching and analytics jobs.....and also in R&D.....

----------


## Fantush

What to prefer core branches in ISM Dhanbad or core branches in NITs (old which were known as Regional Engineering colleges)? 
After IT-BHU when will ISM Dhanbad will become IIT?
These are the two questions me and most of my friends and their parents are unable to answer?

----------


## saloni

> What to prefer core branches in ISM Dhanbad or core branches in NITs (old which were known as Regional Engineering colleges)? 
> After IT-BHU when will ISM Dhanbad will become IIT?
> These are the two questions me and most of my friends and their parents are unable to answer?


Look both NIT and ISM are equally good brands...I believe u need to decide on the basis of branch....which one u r getting and in which college.....

And trust me nothing can be said regarding the conversion to IIT!! It is a govt process and sometimes largely politically driven!

----------


## crazybishnoi29

your main aim should be your interest.... so any college you choose, choose your branch wisely,,,, not only until b.tech, but also for entire length of your life,,,,
ECE prefer T!!!

----------


## SDY

Ive got Mineral Engineering in ISM Dhanbad in the 2nd round of jee counseling...Should i take it?Is it a good course?How is the paypackage of a mineral engineer?Is life too tough?
Im really confused as i have no idea about this course...please help me as i have to pay the registration fee before 6th july
Also,my jee rank is 6723...is there a chance of getting Mining engineering in the 3rd round of counselling....Last year the cutoff for Btech in mining was 6705

----------


## pankaj7

i am having to chose between nit suratkal cse/it AND ISM MINING  .. wat do u think i should go for . and how r the placements for mining and how is the campus life , ragging n stuff ..

----------


## arcbgp

:(think): what was last year gate cutoff for mechanical engg branch in ISM-dhanbad

----------

